#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Villa for Sale Koh Samui, Bang Makham Beach.

## SimonP

One Bedroom, Two Bathroom furnished Villa for Sale on Bang Makham Beach, in the North-west of Koh Samui.  ***Price Reduced for immediate sale!***. 


Located in the quiet and secluded Indu Beach Villas this is a lovely property with an owner needing to find a buyer as soon a possible due to family circumstances. 


The asking price has been reduced from 4 950 000 to 4 200 000 baht.  

For more information , photos, etc. please send your contact details.

Thanks!
Simon.

----------

